# Shearer's Cottage, Scotland - April 2014 (Pic Heavy)



## Stussy (Apr 21, 2014)

Not much info on the history of this rather nice Cottage, however there is a lot of information on the owners found inside.

The man who lived her was David Sharp and also I believe his brother Victor, two of three brothers, the third being Douglas.

Born around 1927, David and his Brother Victor went on to become Sheep Farmers eventually buying the Farm Shearers in his early twenties. David lived in this cottage for a good 60 years, his last known occupancy being around 2005, working his life as a Sheep Farmer all those days. I believe David passed away in 2007, his 80th year.

Living in the same cottage for some 60 years he became a bit of a recluse, working, living, hoarding in the farm. Living near the bread line for many years this Gentleman ended up becoming a bit of an alcholic and developing ppor health in later years.

I found this place a while back and been waiting patiently to explore it, waiting for one of those rare Scottish Bluebird days. This today turned out to be one of the best explores I've had in my local area. Spending around 5 hours here looking around getting true sense of what this Gent lived through and learning about his life.

This is Shearer's Cottage.






First entering the Cottage, it was soon to hit me this would be awesome.











 






 



















 





















 











{Pics Removed}




Thank you for looking!
​


----------



## mrtoby (Apr 21, 2014)

lovely stuff boss


----------



## callytx (Apr 21, 2014)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 21, 2014)

Great post and history. Love the last shot!


----------



## fannyadams (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanx, that's superb. The clock is wonderful


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thats a cracking looking cottage with so much to see! Great history & photos.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 21, 2014)

Excellent photos, these really give us a feel for the house and the gentlemen's lives. There are lots of these little cottages around the countryside near me but the ones I have visited have been empty. I keep hoping that I will come across a place even half as good as this. Cheers.


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow what an excellent find. Good bit of histiry about the family too. I would totally get lost in there........


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 21, 2014)

That's brilliant


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow what a place, and a story! 
Beautiful clean images as always. Cheers for sharing! 
(can you just remove the vehicle pics please)


----------



## Stussy (Apr 22, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Wow what a place, and a story!
> Beautiful clean images as always. Cheers for sharing!
> (can you just remove the vehicle pics please)



Oops, sorry about that, all done 

Thank you everyone for the thanks and comments, much appreciated!


----------



## billygroat (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow, this is an amazing report and very interesting.

I can feel the wind as I look at the last picture!


----------

